# No 2007 Bianchi 1885's to USA?



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

I just got off the phone with my local Bianch Reparto Corse Dealer and he tells me that their will be No 2007 1885's delivered to the USA this year!

Is this true? Say it ain't so!

He said "Not enough were ordered... and Bianchi is pushing the 928's... But I got a nice Colnago..."

Has anybody else heard this - or is he trying to get me on a Colnago?

I'm looking for a 2007 1885/Veloce in a 59 or (61). Oh, and in Celeste of course.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

My LBS has a 2007 1885 they've had it for about a month and a half or so, but it is small. You can give them a call and see what they say. They are Bicycles Outback in Waco, TX


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

Umm, if he's right i have no idea what i've been riding for the past 6 weeks. I got a black ultegra version that's been amazing for racing. For some reason, it came with a white saddle and bar tape, unlike the version shown in the website, but I have recently fixed this problem. Black with Celeste accents looks amazing. I got mine in northern Illinois. There was one in the shop but it was too small so they mine was ordered. So in conclusion, he's full of it.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

TylerDurden,

Thanks for your reply! You're only 2 states away. (don't ya know...) I can't figure out why the new 2007 1885 would be on the Bianchi USA website if they had no intention of bringing over to the US. If orders were too low - you'd figure that they would have removed it.

How does it ride?

The white saddle on the 1885 black frame? Hmmmmm, I see your point. 

What did you put on for pedals? I'm thinking Campy Chorus.

Thanks again for your response!


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

I've e-mailed Bianchi USA out on the west coast and have asked them the question that I have posted above regarding the 1885 availability. I'll let you know what they tell me. I've also given them the name of the bike shop. It's new - it's big - and they carry Obrea and Colnago too - maybe they just need to get up to speed. 

Has anybody seen an '07 Bianchi catalog? Are the 1885's in it?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

I really like the ride so far. I haven't taken it too far, the longest was 52 miles, but it didn't beat me up much for that. The frame is really stiff and responsive during accelerations and climbing, like nothing I've ridden before. The shaping on the frame is just gorgeous to look at. They seemed to go out of their way to make it look good. The mavic aksiums are a bit heavy, but I've got some race day only wheels on the way. The bike looked pretty good with the white seat and bar tape, but the selle san marco blaze pro gave me a good reason to get a celeste fizik arione. I couldn't stand that thing! Another discrepency in their website on the bike is the "Bianchi" lettering on the downtube is solid white instead of celeste shadowed. On the website if you look at a pic of just the frame that's what it really looks like as opposed to the shot of the whole bike. As far as pedals go, I switched over my keo sprints, which happen to be bright red. I switched over some red tires too and the whole black/celeste/red thing isn't looking too bad. What kind of rides do you plan on doing with the bike you're looking for?

edit: just to clarify, anything I've said about the appearance is about the black ultegra version, not the celeste veloce version you're looking for. I haven't seen one of those in person yet.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

AnkleChop said:


> I just got off the phone with my local Bianch Reparto Corse Dealer and he tells me that their will be No 2007 1885's delivered to the USA this year!


They are coming just later that expected the several that are going to riders on my wifes team (the one for the wrench :thumbsup: ) are due in may


----------



## Dwwc (Nov 24, 2004)

There are alot in the Bianchi USA wharehouse. The rep wanted to know if we wanted more... so they are here in the US.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Dwwc, 32and3cross and TylerDurden,

Thank you for your responses. 

Juan, from Bianchi USA e-mailed me back and says: "Maybe there was a misunderstanding. We have shipped over 20 of the 59cm 2007 1885 Veloces so far. We currently have 1885 Veloces in 59cm in open stock in the OH warehouse".

Fantastic news, fantastic customer service. I have forwarded the e-mail to my local Bianchi shop - which is a very nice shop - and have asked them to order one for me. 

Thanks again,

AnkleChop


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

glad to hear bianchi knows what they're selling. congrats on the bike too, you'll have to post some pics when you get it (i'll get around to that too eventually). good luck waiting for it, i think those were the longest 2 weeks of my life waiting for mine!


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

TylerDurden said:


> As far as pedals go, I switched over my keo sprints, which happen to be bright red. I switched over some red tires too and the whole black/celeste/red thing isn't looking too bad. What kind of rides do you plan on doing with the bike you're looking for?


TD,

I bet red and celeste green accents with the Black looks pretty cool! Post a pic if you get a chance. I remember a few years back seeing a Bianchi Helmet (Limar?) in Celeste Green and Red - MTB or Road Team? - very cool color combination.

I plan on doing TT's with my 1885. I'm a cross country ski citizen racer in the winter and I want to keep doing some sort of - activity - racing - in the summer to go along with my CX dryland training in the off months. I HATE/DESPISE running so I ride a MTB (sorry - that's why I'm getting a decent road bike) for the heart rate. 

Last fall I picked up an older/used/abused Pinerallo to ride in the winter when I can't get out on the trails. I have had it attached to a lousey/noisey Blackburn "in hell" trainer. But now that the roads are starting to clear up - I've been starting to get out on it.

Thanks again for your replies!

AC


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's mine with the original setup, and with the celeste tape and saddle. Unfortunately I might have to go back to white as the arione is not working out that well for 3+ hour rides so far. Hopefully I'll get used to it, as there is not that much saddle selection when you're looking for celeste only. 

Edit: I REALLY need some celeste bottle cages.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

TD,

I LOVE IT! Sweeeeeeeeeeeet ride! The red walls and pedals look great!

I know what you mean by saddle comfort - It might look great but if it's uncomfortable... And then there is that break-in session. I hav a SI flite gel on my current ride - not too pretty - may be a bit too heavy - but it's nice to sit on. But your remarks are something for me to consider when my 1885 comes in... 

Have you looked for a Aliante Gamma Ti or a Selle San Marco Ponza in Celeste green? See what your local Bianchi dealer can shake out for you... At the Bianchi USA web-store they have the Selle San Marco Aspide and Blaze in Celeste green. And cages too - that Dr. Doberman Carbon looks very cool.

Thanks for your posts! Have a safe ride each and every time that you go out!

AnkleChop


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

hey thanks a lot Ankle Chop. I like any excuse to talk about my newish bike. Good call on trying some bianchi dealers for saddles too, hadn't thought of that. Still waiting on your 1885? 

I saw you mentioned doing TT's with it. This can be a pain because the bike comes with the flat top bars that prevent the mounting of clip on aero-bars. What I used on mine were a full set of ritchey TT bars I got on a nashbar clearance sale and swapped the shifters to the bar. If you have an extra set of the screw thingys that hold your shifters on then you don't have to untape them. Not the only solution to your problem but it's worked great for me.

Hope yours gets in soon, I really want to see what the celeste version looks like.


----------



## Nibnabsac (Jan 12, 2007)

TylerDurden, I too love that Bianchi look you got with your 1885. I saw a Centaur equipped version today at my LBS and thought yeah with ultegra she could be mine. What is the weight of yours with 'race day wheels' in??


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Nibnabsac, I weighed it 3 times last night with my lighter set of wheels (1500-1600ish grams) on a bathroom scale, and got 17.5, 19, and 19.5 pounds. My scale blows. It's not that light, I've noticed that some of my teammates' full carbon bikes are somewhat lighter when loading them onto racks, but can't be too noticable on the bike. I think it may be a tad heavier than similar bikes, but it definately makes up for this in it's handling and responsiveness. If you plan on racing, with it, it's a great choice (I've got 1 win and 1 crash on mine so far), but it's stiffness can beat you up on really long rides probably a little more than some other options out there. (5+ hours) However I was on it for an 11 hour ride last week and it wasn't all that bad.


----------

